# Caravan Club - Advance Bookings



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Below, is a copy of an e-mail, sent by me, followed up by a letter, to the Caravan Club, with reference to "advance bookings".
Read into it what you will, but it is becoming increasingly difficult to book a weekend pitch, as a member, unless it is weeks, or months in advance, and even then, you have no choice of pitch to suit your needs, until you actually arrive at the site, then it is pot luck. Never mind that you may have travelled 13 miles, or 330 miles, for example.

Although a lot of you will relate to the subject, I am not representing anyone other than Rita and I, even though reference has been made to the MHF membership.

Certain details have been ommited, in the interest of discretion and security.

Sent: 06 July 2007 17:04
To: Enquiries
Subject: Advance Bookings - To whom it may concern.

Sir/Madam,

It is with some regret that I feel compelled to contact you with regards to an attempt to make an advance booking. On the evening of 04 July 07, I checked the online booking service, for pitch availability at Ferry Meadows, P/boro, and could view that pitches were available.
On the morning of 05 July 07, my wife telephoned Ferry Meadows, and asked the woman answering the telephone, if she could book two pitches for the period, 06 - 08 July 07. My wife was informed that the site was full. Strange!!!
When I returned home from work that same day, I checked the online service again for availability. Again, there were vacancies at Ferry Meadows, so at 17.00 hrs, I telephoned the booking service, confirmed the availability, and booked two pitches for two member's motorhomes. Even more strange!!! I asked for two hardstanding pitches but was informed, that I would have to liase with the site warden directly. Between the hours of 17.15 and 20.00 hrs, I telephoned the site no less than eight times, to speak with the duty warden. On each of those occassions I was put through to an information service, informing me of my options, however, leaving a message was not one of them.

At about 09.00 hrs on 06 July 07, I did manage to get through to a warden, and explained about the need for hardstanding pitches for two motorhomes, a 4.5 tonne and a 3.8 tonne. I was informed that it was not possible to book hardstanding pitches, regardless of the weight of the outfit, and that we would have to take pot luck upon arrival. 
As most members are still working on a Friday afternoon, it is unlikely that they are able to arrive on site much before tea time, which would have meant being allocated a wet soggy grass pitch, whereupon we would both have been stuck, and as the warden pointed out, would be for some time, as the site does not have the facility to extricate vehicles stuck on muddy, or wet grass.
Surely this situation cannot be right, eg, where a non member turns up with a small car/4x4 and a small caravan, and occupies a large hardstanding pitch, depriving a subs paying member, (who has pre booked), with a heavy Motorhome/ ARV, of that necessary pitch. It is absolutely ridiculous, to expect a large vehicle to pitch on grass during inclement weather conditions, especially when hardstanding pitches were available at the time of pre booking. This is not the first time either, but it is the first time that I have felt bothered enough about the situation, to put my concerns in writing.

I also find it increasingly difficult to book a weekend on a site, on an adhoc basis, as the weekends are mostly booked up months in advance, by some people, who only decide where to go at the last minute, pending the weather forecast, thereby depriving others of a pitch at several, locations over several periods, without cancelling their booking. Please do not tell me that this is not the case, as I happen to know of people who adopt this stance frequently, on the basis that they are guaranteed a pitch at whichever location they booked, providing the weather is nice. This type of attitude leads other members to be misinformed, that the site is full, when in actual fact, does have vacancies if you are prepared to take the chance and turn up on spec.
Perhaps the way round this problem is for motorhome/ARV owners to "wild camp", thereby, putting themselves in possible danger, as well as depriving the Club of potential revenue.

Perhaps the Club should consider the reintroduction of booking deposits, as those unscrupulous members previously mentioned would not be so eager, as to "not turn up", or to "block book" if for example they had made ten pre bookings, costing them £100.

As an active member of the largest motorhome website in the UK, (of which a large proportion of members are also Caravan Club members), these subjects come up time and time again, and Motorhome/ARV CC members are becoming increasingly frustrated at the attitude of the CC towards motorhomer/ARV owners, the vast majority of whom were caravanners for many years.

I would be most grateful for a reply, clarifying the above points, as the way things are now, after seventeen years (plus) of Caravan Club membership, I am considering "moving over to the other side", ie, to your main competitor, the Caravan & Camping Club.

Yours sincerely,

Mr J K Ten****
Memb No 0829****
Booking Ref ...
26533800CC 
and
26533943CC 

*The reply*

*Dear Mr Ten****

Thank you for your correspondence, firstly may I apologise for the late reply having recently returned from annual leave.

Wardens are not encouraged to allocate hardstanding pitches, however, it is left to them to manage their sites and if they are expecting motor caravanners or large twin-axle caravans or disabled members, it is quite usual for them to allocate such pitches. Indeed, we have received a large amount of letters this season from motor caravanners specifically asking Wardens to provide them with more consideration and a common sense approach over pitch allocation in inclement weather, as heavier motor caravans require hardstandings whereby the majority of caravans do not. However, The Club has a policy of first come first served and any visitor to site can make a choice from those pitches available on arrival. If a site has pitches available at the time of arrival than as a member you have aright to stay on them. The pitching policy is quite clear that it is on a first come first served basis. On reflection this is still the fairest way to operate and I am sorry you have met site staff with an inflexible attitude.

If the inclement weather continues at levels experienced during June/July, more members will be demanding an increase in the number of hardstanding pitches. This season, the Sites network has suffered because of unusable grass pitches and the Wardens' workload has increased in an effort to try to maintain these pitches in a condition acceptable to the membership as a whole.

For its part, The Club recognises the need to provide more facilities for its motor caravanning members. It is no accident that over £1m has been spent on hardstandings recently with the specific aim of providing more pitches to motor caravans. Clearly we need to keep this momentum going to try to convince our motor caravanners that The Club can truly provide the facilities you are looking for.

Weather conditions aside, we must remember if increasing or installing hardstanding pitches that many of our members do prefer grass surfaces as they are seen to be more environmentally friendly. It is a case of striking a happy balance to meet the needs of our diverse membership.

I am very surprised you were met with Wardens with a poor attitude and lack of flexibility as they have been excellent ambassadors for the Club. Please be assured that all of these aspects will be looked into. We are very aware of the impact the staff do have on the success of our sites and do endeavour to maintain professional standards in all aspects of our sites, including training on customer care. I can only apologise and hope you will view these incidents in the terms that improvements are sometimes necessary and mistakes can occur.

With reference to sites being fully booked over weekends, first of all I do have every sympathy with your views and we are taking the matter seriously. Since members have been able to book via the internet it has become apparent that weekend bookings have increased considerably. Our Marketing department are monitoring the situation and The Club is taking notice of our warden's feedback - as I know Wardens are doing their best to accommodate those members who want a longer stay.

On the flip side of the coin the UK booking system cannot accept multiple, simultaneous bookings, which was believed to have led to the majority of 'no shows'. The Club is monitoring the situation very closely and is able to identify offending members, and appropriate action is being taken. Our future intention is to produce periodic reports and to suspend memberships at 3+ offences and/or 20 or more pitch nights. As 'no shows' equate to only 0.14% of sold pitches (which is actually down from 2% for the same period two years ago) the decision is that the outcome is adequate for the size of the problem. With regard to deposits, this is still being considered by Caravan Club Staff and Committee and has not yet been ruled out completely.

Once again I am sorry for the late reply and I am extremely sorry that this experience marred your holiday break. I do hope this experience will not deter you from enjoying your caravanning with The Club for many years to come.

Yours sincerely

Stephen ********

******** Manager*


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well done Jock. This needed saying.

I'm amazed by their reply. There are so many contradictions in it that I find it quite hard to work out what they mean ! 

Still not a very satisfactory reply however. If the C&CC club -where, lets face it most members are either tenters or caravanners and neither have to have hardstanding in wet weather- can manage pre-booking of hardstanding, then so can the CC. The C&CC also take a deposit so discourage no-shows.

Interestingly we have just come back from Salisbury C&CC site. We felt lucky to get a pitch there and could not book for a longer break online. When we got there it clearly was not full and campers came and went throughout the 4 days we were there.

G


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jock

Interesting reading. We fall into the group that do not bother with the main sites so we have not really experienced it. For us its cccs 5 sites. With them we have always been looked after. 

I guess with the current floods and the blame being put onto all the tarmacing there might be less hardstandings put down in the future

stew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> I guess with the current floods and the blame being put onto all the tarmacing there might be less hardstandings put down in the future
> 
> stew


Stew...most of the hardstanding in the C&CC is netted grass. This looks better, provides a very adequate surface for even a heavy van, does not cost as much as tarmac or spread all over like gravel and allows rain drainage.

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Jock
> 
> Interesting reading. We fall into the group that do not bother with the main sites so we have not really experienced it. For us its cccs 5 sites. With them we have always been looked after.
> 
> ...


Hi Stew,

Normally, at this time of year, we would fall into the same group, as you too. :?

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> (clipped) I'm amazed by their reply. There are so many contradictions in it that I find it quite hard to work out what they mean !
> G


You and me both Grizzly. :?

Jock.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks G. We really have not stayed at many so did not know. 

Jock, I thought you did, I guess its the rain

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> (clipped) Jock, I thought you did, I guess its the rain
> 
> stew


Hi Stew,

I might have known.....if I was a member of the C&CC. My query however, was directed at the CC.

BTW, when I did contact the C&CC out of curiosity, to enquire about "advance bookings", I was informed that if there were any hard standings available at the time of booking, then I could pre-book them, providing that I could provide the membership No's. That sounds the "biz".

They also told me that there were hardstandings at the St Neots (Cambs) site, but as I was not a member, I should contact the site manager, and book as a non member.
I did, only to be informed that there were no hard standings available. One club's as bad as the other. 

Jock.

Jock.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well said, Jock, just a pity it seems to have fallen on deaf (or dense) ears. They have a real couldn't-care-less attitude towards motorhomes but are happy to rake off cash where they can.

Inconsistency is a problem in many areas of life; seems it turns up everywhere.........



Laurie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Jock. Me and the missus have become very disillusioned with the CC. We have on numerous occasions tried to book a weekend away, online and direct to site only to be told that they do not have a booking available. This I found unacceptable. They class themselves as being one of the biggest clubs on the circuit with the most pitches available. 

After getting numerous rejections (no not from the missus) I took to phoning the sites I had tried to book (eg Wirral, Southport, Meathop Fell to name a couple or three) on the Monday morning and asked had they free pitches over the weekend. They have always come back with "yes". 

My thoughts on this is that when you had to put a £10 deposit on a booking you were more inclined to turn up as you had already committed yourself and paid for it but now with the new rule of you don't need a deposit who gives a dam if you don't turn up. I know this is no fault of the site but of the CC itself and its "politics"

I was a dedicated "tugger" until last July when I upgraded to a MH (personally one of the best decisions I have made, after marrying the better half of course) and have noticed a change in attitude to ourselves from numerous, not all, wardens in the CC. For this reason and not having replies form the CC with regards to re installing the £10 deposit and why your wardens are becoming little jobs worthies, I will not be renewing my CC membership next year but it will grieve me, as I love the CC site at Southport (great chinese take away who deliver to the site) and there is nowhere nearby where we can wild camp other than gate crashing Whistling Gypsys' abode :wink: :wink: 

I have had quite a lot to drink tonight and am now off to bed. With that rant over with may I say, I love you all :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

what benefits do we as mebers gain from these so called clubs? Apart from a piffling reduction on fees at club sites and even then on some we are treated like s**t.
The major clubs are just moneymaking outfits trying to sell us credit cards,insurance,non-related holidays. Who benefits is it just all a self perpetuating oligarky 8O


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*sites*

Dear Jock and Rita

i fully sympathise with your letter and have been there done that etc. I might add the Camping and Caravanning Club though is no better at booking sites than the CC.

whilst i was down in Kent i tried to book the folkestone site midweek by phone, left countless messages on the sites answerphone, no one rung me back, rang the clubs booking line and was told that because it was after 12 midday i couldnt book a pitch with them for the next day and would have to ring the site which i explained i couldnt get through, the operative didnt want to know. later that night i got through to the site to be told by the warden (female) she had better things to do than keep picking the phone up and the site was full even though the booking line said it wasnt. and yes i rather nasty letter was sent by me to the C&CC, and i got a very nice letter back offering sympathy in this current market blah blah blah.

and i hate to say it but sometimes i think these two big clubs forget who pays their salaries.

and no doubt that with this year being a wash out with the weather the sites fees will be hiked up again to cover their losses.

and yes it infuriates me when i know that non members are on a pitch that i could have had a fully paid up member, there answer to this is that it is a marketing pitch as most members joined after going to a site as a non member!!!!!!!!!

right moan over

regards to all

keith


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I joined the CC to get access to the CLs. Using these will save enough to pay the subscription very quickly, and as far as I'm concerned, any extra services I get are a bonus. Probably won't feel that way if I want to stay on a site occasionally to use the facilities, and can't book in though :lol:.


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

You can't book most C&CC sites for a weekend because the system demands a 3 night stay or more.

You can't book CC sites for a weekend because they are booked up months in advance, as you say, by people who amy or may not bother to turn up.

Tempting to join that crowd and put bookings into CC sites for the next 6 months and (maybe) phone up to cancel on the Friday if we want.

Funny "law of unexpected conseqences" is in operation with CC sites. I sometimes turn up early "on spec" even when they are fully booked. Chances are, you can get a pitch (cancellation, strategic reserve, whatever). Then I have a choice of the remaining pitches. Now the good people who *have* booked, but turn up later, are left with little choice, and all the best pitches have gone (we me on one of them!). (Hapened the other weekend - my brother had booked with his caravan weeks ahead. I turned up at the same site at midday Friday and chose a nice pitch. When he turned up, he had to take one that needed the site tractor to push him into! As they say - life's not fair!

Steve & Sue


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The system does have room for improvement, but on a positive side, if you click on the late availability tab, don't fill in any of the 3 requested fields, and press search, the system will give you available sites over the next few weekends.

Whether the spaces are where you want to go, thats a different matter.

But we like CC sites, you know exactly what you are going to get, and to be honest, we have not come across any obnoxious wardens to date.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

catcoriander said:


> You can't book most C&CC sites for a weekend because the system demands a 3 night stay or more.
> 
> Steve & Sue


I don't think thats' right, Steve & Sue, most CCC sites you have to book 2 nights if a weekend, it may be only the lake district sites that require more than 2 nights. I've booked 2 nights with no problem at all the ones I've tried (subject to availability :roll: )


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

What its also worth bearing in mind is that the warden doesnt allocate all the places on his site and especially the CC will keep some or last minute non bookers.
A good example of this is rowntree park in York. This is nearly always fully booked no matter when you try but if you leave it till the week before you will get on. i do this every time without fail.

Also when i get there there are always some "reserved for big caravan pitches coming tomorrow" who never turn up.

I am not surprised at the response of the CC club when you complianed about the wardens as they did this to me when i complined about a downright abusive warden at the Ayr site. I know how he spoke to me and my wife. It was like being at school and depsite me showing him that i was right (i carry the rules and regs with me) i was told to be quiet and do as i was told. The CC refused to believe me saying the warden couldnt remember the incident.
saying that mos other wardens in the CC are fine. 
Got me own back though. They were using an illegal drinking water installation so a phone call to the area water authority caused a bit of inconvinience.

Phill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I came across this thread when looking for some information about CC advance booking. Read it with interest and I largely disagree with many of the comments in the follow up posts. I actually think the club has given a fair response and don't think sites can be managed any other way than stated. It is the site wardens that fully understand local conditions and they have to bear the brunt of any mistakes and complaints, not someone sat behind a booking desk in East Grinstead! Although I have more reason than most for wanting to reserve a particular pitch, I rarely request one, much preferring to have a choice when I get there. However I do agree that finding small caravans on large hard standing pitches and having to reverse onto a pokey pitch is not ideal, perhaps a very few hard standing pitches without electricity might cure that problem. :lol: :lol: 

If you are a CC member, I think you have to acknowledge the online booking system if very convenient and has cured the problem of multiple simultaneous bookings and I can vouch that it does work because I have just tried to double book in error and it was only when I cancelled one of my bookings was I able to proceed. It is easy to cancel and perhaps this is why the 2 percent reductions in "no shows" is reflected in the clubs statistics and it is not considered a problem. I think this is also reflected in the fact many on here report the ease of obtaining late availability pitches. Its a pity the club's letter did not report the statistics for cancellations :twisted: 

Most of us know the club has a poor member/pitch ratio and that is why we book early in good faith. However people do have to cancel at the last minute for perfectly good reasons and if deposits were charged I think there would be even more disgruntled members than at present and greater demands for pitch reservations. Then I think it would be the the more mobile motorcaravanner who would suffer????

peedee (happy with the booking system)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

peedee said:


> If you are a CC member, I think you have to acknowledge the online booking system is very convenient.....


It's very convenient if you can get on a site thats not booked up :!: :!: :!:

I have finally come up with the perfect solution to my own problems with The CC .... I wont be renewing :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Book early Johnny there is no charge! Of course if you want to go anywhere at short notice you face the same problem with any good site whether club or commercial. At least on the CC web site you can check late availability easily.
Just checked the next three weekends myself and there is plenty available.

peedee


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We also use the cc advanced booking system online but when it shows no availability we phone the site direct and sometimes it works. We often go to the Cotswolds (Broadway and Moreton in Marsh) and both these sites tend to be booked well in advance we always try phoning the morning before we leave, if no room we make other plans.
We are not as organized as tuggers and rarely make advanced travel plans usually the Friday before the weekend we go away with exception of main holidays.
I could go on-line and book in anticipation of us going away and cancel if we decide not to go as the option is there for everyone to do which i suspect many do, but then i would be another one hogging the system.
It would be nice if the caravan club could accommodate my style of chaotic travel plans but then again i'm not the only member.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Well said Peedee. I'm another contented CC member and have been for the best part of 40 years. In all that time I've only encountered one unhelpful, by the book, warden but a number who insisted I pitched in the middle of the pitch regardless what the rules said at the time. As someone else said, you know the standard, you know the rules and the membership cost is worth every penny for the CL network which has some absolute gems in the most idyllic parts of the country. Surely the benefit of a MH over a caravan is its flexibility of parking.


----------

